# Other Pets > Birds >  My feathered babies!

## Momto3boys

So Ive mentioned Im a parrot lover (more like crazy bird lady) so I thought I would show off my loves.

First is Nyka, a Timneh African Grey.


Then Tiko, my nervous little Senegal.


Cosmo is my Double Yellow Headed Amazon.


And Elliot, my Blue and Gold Macaw.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Beautiful babies!

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Samii

All of them are just gorgeous

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Neal

I love the African Grey. I want a pet Raven but I wouldn't get one unless I could build a huge aviator or whatever they call them for it and I couldn't so I'll never own one.

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

I want your macaw.   Soo pretty.  ty for sharing.   :Smile:

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very very nice looking birds! My fiancée's mom's looks like your Cosmo but a lil less yellow and a lil more red... but very similar.

 Last birds I had I was 8... 3 parakeets.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Momto3boys

> I love the African Grey. I want a pet Raven but I wouldn't get one unless I could build a huge aviator or whatever they call them for it and I couldn't so I'll never own one.



An aviary  :Wink: 

We had plans to build one this Summer outside for the birds but the Summer literally went too fast!

I have a bird room which is our spare bedroom, that's where their cages are. First thing in the morning I cook them their breakfast and then they come out onto their playgyms. The boys gyms are in the living room and the girls are in the kitchen. They stay out and about with me all day and then around 8 at night I put them in their cages for bedtime, or if nobody is home they need to be in their cages.

It would be nice to have an outdoor aviary though, maybe next Summer it will happen. I have Aluminum travel cages that I will put them in for a few hours of sun sometimes. I also have a pak-o-bird which is a carrier that looks like a book bag so when I go for hikes in the woods usually Nyka or Cosmo will come with me. Elliot unfortunately cant fit because if his ginormous tail.

I also have the aviator harness for them so they come out with their harnesses as well.

Thanks everyone.

----------


## Momto3boys

It is probably a Red Lored Amazon, crazymonkee  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

> An aviary 
> 
> We had plans to build one this Summer outside for the birds but the Summer literally went too fast!
> 
> I have a bird room which is our spare bedroom, that's where their cages are. First thing in the morning I cook them their breakfast and then they come out onto their playgyms. The boys gyms are in the living room and the girls are in the kitchen. They stay out and about with me all day and then around 8 at night I put them in their cages for bedtime, or if nobody is home they need to be in their cages.
> 
> It would be nice to have an outdoor aviary though, maybe next Summer it will happen. I have Aluminum travel cages that I will put them in for a few hours of sun sometimes. I also have a pak-o-bird which is a carrier that looks like a book bag so when I go for hikes in the woods usually Nyka or Cosmo will come with me. Elliot unfortunately cant fit because if his ginormous tail.
> 
> I also have the aviator harness for them so they come out with their harnesses as well.
> ...


Yea, that's what it's called. Then the only other thing stopping me is I wouldn't want to put anything in this Louisiana heat.

----------


## Wapadi

I love parrots!!  We use to handle a lot of rescued birds.  SO much work but sooo worth it.  But we lost our umbrella cockatoo, Stormy after 15yrs and kinda lost our passion for them.  We loved him sooo much.

----------

Momto3boys (08-28-2013)

----------


## Momto3boys

> I love parrots!!  We use to handle a lot of rescued birds.  SO much work but sooo worth it.  But we lost our umbrella cockatoo, Stormy after 15yrs and kinda lost our passion for them.  We loved him sooo much.


Oops. I missed this.

Im so sorry you lost Stormy  :Sad: 

I know about the rescues, all of my guys are rescues/rehomes. It takes a lot more work but its so worth it.

----------


## DooLittle

Amazons are neat.   Lol, all those big birds are a commitment and a half!  Birds are so needy.

----------


## Momto3boys

Needy is an understatement, LOL

They're 2 year olds trapped in a feathered body, LOL who are spoiled rotten and have meltdowns when they don't get their own way.

I used to spend a lot of money on my kids toys and get mad when they broke them. I spend even more money on bird toys and I get mad when they DONT destroy them,  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Momto3boys

Just a few funny stories about a few of them.

Cosmo my Amazon is SO smart. She knows bedtime is at 8, well a friend and I were going shopping and I was leaving at 7 and she went to the absolute highest part of her play area which is touching the ceiling so I couldn't reach her. I grabbed a kitchen chair and tried and tried to get her to step up and she would literally grab my finger with her beak and push it away. This went on for several minutes and finally I said screw it, and she could stay up until I got home (hubby and my boys were home but they cant handle her). So anyways Dakin my oldest son told me when I left the house Cosmo burst out laughing and she laughed for like 2 mins straight....what a brat haha.

They get sprouted toast every morning with a bit of coconut or palm oil and some hemp or chia seeds (plus their veggies) anyways one piece of toast is divded up for all 4 birds and then the crust usually gets thrown in the dogs dish. One morning I missed the dogs bowl and the piece of toast landed on the floor. Cosmo kept staring at it until finally she came down, walked across the floor, she picked up the toast, put it in the dogs dish then walked over to me and said "up up up" LOL

Nyka, when upset will throw her whole bowl of food at me. This usually happens when she figures I should be punished for having a little bit of a life (they had to stay in their cages one day when we spent the day on the river, LOL).

I have to stay on schedule or its guaranteed that I will get bit and bit HARD by Elliot if I mess with his routine, haha.

Life with birds is awesome. Elliot in the morning will also yell "HELP" when he wants out of his cage haha.

Never a dull moment that's for sure.

----------


## jclaiborne

Beautiful birds...how is your Senegals temperment?  My dad has one and it is the meanest bird I have ever met, he bites anything and everything except for my dad.  He has been like that since he was a baby...

----------


## Momto3boys

Senegals and most of the birds from the Poicephalus family bond strongly to one person and one person only.
Tiko is very bonded with my boyfriend and thinks I'm evil...
My other 3 birds are bonded with me, I can do anything with them and Craig any handle them at all (with the exception on Nyka). 
Cosmo will actually attack me if Craig gets to close when she's with me, she sees him a a threat so she attacks me to warn me of danger basically. 
Some people say socialize socialize socialize. That's great when they're babies but honestly once hormones kick in, they will choose their person and that is that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## DooLittle

Our conure chose my husband, much to his displeasure...lol.  He always says "I didn't even want the bird..."  She will bite the crap out of my daughter and I.

----------


## Momto3boys

Yup, alot of times birds will chose the wrong person, lol
Sorry for all the changed words, my phone is lovely haha.
Thankfully Craig (boyfriend) wanted the Senegal, he's too small for me, I love the bigger birds. Don't get me wrong I love all birds but for me personally, the Macs and the Amazons have my heart. 
I take care of Tiko. I feed, water, clean and shower him but when it comes to affection he only has eyes for Craig.
Birds have been known to switch their favourite person after many years though so there's always a chance even my guys will turn on my someday and choose someone else in my family.

All of my birds are older, Cosmo (amazon) for instance has been bonded to 2 men in her previous homes and now she HATES men. She clucks and regurges for me every chance she gets. Some people believe after a bird bonds strongly with males/females and the human breaks that bond then they stop trusting that sex all together. 
They're so smart and so emotional. My Mac is so intune to my feelings it's incredible. He was also bonded to a male in his previous home. I've taken some pretty nasty bites from him when he first came here. Owning birds is an emotional roller coaster that's for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## jclaiborne

I would love to get a Macaw, but I know right now I don't have the time to dedicate to a bird so until things in life calm down a few years down the road I will be putting this one off.

----------


## Momto3boys

Ya my kids are all older now so its not too bad....

My boyfriend gets a little jealous sometime though and says I spend more time with them then I do him and they eat better then we do. Sometimes Im so tired after cooking for them all day that I make him cook our supper, bahaha.

And Elliot chewed the wall all behind his cage and hes remodeled the wood frame to our living room window, Nyka has chewed my window box in the kitchen so I took them done, Cosmo has chewed the wood wall behind her play gym. OOOPS haha.

He draws the line with showering with them though. He was in the shower one day and I grabbed Tiko (Senegal) and opened the shower curtain and said "here, your bird wants to shower with you" and set him on his shower perch. Craig didn't find it very amusing  :Razz: 

I shower with them all the time. We sing songs and dance, its great fun.

I am known as the crazy bird lady around here. As a matter of fact I have a sign in my kitchen that says "They call me crazy bird lady like it's a bad thing" LOL

And now.....I cant stop drooling over ball pythons. Oh boy.

----------

